# Grave driveway with geotextile filter fabric



## Red Dog Solar (Feb 6, 2012)

I wish to box out a driveway and wonder if eight inches of material on top of fabric is okay. I do plan to roll it when done.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

What does "box out" mean?

8" of rock sounds like plenty. Especially on top of the fabric.

I usually start out with 1 1/2" or 2" material, depending on which is available, always "roadstone" or "minus". So it is 2" and less, down to powder.

If you have the time and a tamper, I have put down material, raked it out nicely, then tamped it down. This is what happens when the drive is driven over, but this does it uniformly, not just in the tracks. It seems a bit silly, but it really gives you a nice drive. I usually go with maybe 4" of the larger stuff, then top it off after a few years as necessary with 3/4" or 1" stuff.

We buy this material here, crushed limestone, for about $12/ton and our quarries are maybe 15 miles away. I use my dump trailer whenever possible, dumping and spreading maybe 5 tons at a time. Make sure you handle the material as little as possible. Some guys go over and over it with a skid steer or blade and this does a good job of separating out the fines from the larger pieces, giving you nothing in the end. Try to dump it where it belongs, then rake as needed.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

What are your plans for future, paving, concrete or just stone ?

Is this an existing or new driveway ?

Depends on the soil and if it is prone to saturation. If you are going to be placing 8" of clean stone, I highly advise against that. You will be spinning your tires off trying to get in the driveway. 

Typically what we do is place about 8" of shale or bigger rock and top coat it with about 3" of 2A modified. If you are in a area where the soil has good drainage and light duty traffic, you can get away with no bigger rock underneath and 6" of sub-base. IMO, the fabric is not neccessary, but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Red Dog Solar (Feb 6, 2012)

This is wonderful advice. Thank you, I just started on Contractor talk this morning and already got sound advice. The dirt driveway now has a stone apron that ends in a muddy spot and goes on from there. Flat as flat can be. So that is why the fabric. I was going to rent a vibratory roller to finish the job.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

How often do you go to this grave and who is buried there?


----------

